# Tissot Repair Costs



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought a Tissot Titanium PR50 like this one










It had a duff movemnet and smashed sapphire crystal. I paid about Â£35 for it

I called Tissot about the repair and they quoted Â£70 for a new movemnet and service and Â£17 to replace the crystal + vat,I took it to my AD to send in for me and he just got back to me with a quoute from Tissot

Â£183 new movement

Â£17 new crystal

+ vat

Â£200+

+ dealer commision

Â£340 total cost

I can buy a brand new one with waranty for Â£233

Why would anyone pay Â£340 to get this repaired????

Luckily I just picked up a new ETA 988.332 movemnet for a really good price so I will just get Mr Burrgae to work his magic


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I would be asking why the dealer added Â£140 to process the watch.....


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I just called Tissot UK and they confirmed the Â£183 movement costs and the Â£17 for the glass but said they would take off the dealers commision of Â£120+ so total cost Â£220 or so.

I explained there are new ones with two years waranty listed for Â£233 but they said the RRP was Â£600 on this watch,Still I will now have to use the movement I bought for it.Is anyone selling a tissot or any other watch that has the ETA 988.332 or ETA 988.333 movement

One sold last week for Â£100 :evil:


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

A sore point with me. I sent my Tissot to them when it needed a new battery, I thought it worthwhile to get the proper people to check and reseal it, although I was not aware of any issue other than the battery. According to them it needed a full service which set me back just under seventy quid (for a watch that sells for not much over a hundred.

What really hacked me off was that it didn't work after the service, and had to be sent back three more times before it was fixed.

Is yours going Oldbury or Southampton?

Tony S


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

take back anything bad I have said about Tissot there customer service came through today in a big way so have confidence with your Swatch Group Products guys good old Mark and Brenda in the SG Service centre are to notch buy the way.

Mines at Manchester and if you have any probs I would send it there as the top guys are there as well


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

Glad you got a good outcome, hope you're watch is running nicely now.

Its interesting about the different service centres. Mine went for its service at Oldham (not Oldbury which was just my mistake) and I guess that's who you dealt with since its a Manchester phone number. That's the published service centre for Tissot.

When the watch failed immediately after the service I was told to send it to Southampton (well Easteigh actually, but its an SO postcode and they referred to it as Southampton) and I'm told that's where they service Omega. Its certainly called "Omega House"

Throughout, it was always customer service in Southampton that I spoke to, so my impression was that the head honchos and top technicians were all in Southampton.

TonyS


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

The head of After Sales for Tissot & Omega deffo spends one day a week at Manchester as thats whos helped me out although they were reluctant at first but when they found out I had two Omeag Seamasters that sort of helped me out


----------

